# The Last House On The Left,in theaters 3/13/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Producers Wes Craven and Sean Cunningham are revisiting their landmark film that launched Craven's directing career.
Rogue Pictures and Universal Studios have teamed up to bring this remake back to the big screen.
It is scheduled to hit theaters on Friday,3/13/09.
Rated R for the typical Craven and Cunningham reasons. :sure:

http://www.thelasthouseontheleft.com/


----------

